# Scottish breeders



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, we are looking for list of breeders, preferably in Scotland I've had a search online but don't want to get caught out by bogus breeders esp since even Scottish ones I've seen are quite far from us. X


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

We got Aosta from a breeder down in Kelso (Lisa) in the borders,

We live in Glasgow so had done the same as you, looking for Scottish breeders but we looked on Pets4homes, and just increased the search distance until it showed some,
based on you being in Glasgow here is a search up to 100miles:
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/search/...=glasgow&distance=99&results=10&sort=distance

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

Fab thanks I've emailed a few, fingers crossed!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

where abouts in Scotland are you?
if near glasgow, your welcome to come meet Aosta and see the fun your in for!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We got Bailey from Anzil in Liverpool. Depends where you are in Scotland, Glendream Cockapoos are east and Scortish Cockapoos are Dumbarton area. We decided to travel and she has been worth it.


----------

